# EPA Consider Ban on Traditional Ammo



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

titanium man said:


> http://campaign.constantcontact.com...uWZoo7y1YZAHYzW8DqdqoidSeLntXKje6wIbQuQcuP5kz
> 
> Everyone in any shooting sports needs to read this!!


Yeah.... and they all support obama because of the fact that he "supports" hunting.... but they left the back door open...


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

rattus58 said:


> Yeah.... and they all support obama because of the fact that he "supports" hunting.... but they left the back door open...


Who is "They" R58??


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

titanium man said:


> Who is "They" R58??


All those, in my opinion, IDIOT HUNTERS who on these very threads say that Obama supports hunting because he has said that he feels anyone should be able to own a deer gun... Must be part of Obama's guns, god, and pickup truck epiphanies....

Any hunter, whether a democrat or not, who doesn't realize or recognize or ADMIT that obama is DISMANTLING AMERICA and is killing the american dream for the next generation, is gleefully sacrificing non-union jobs in favor of unions, is taking precedent of debt and ownership rights in favor of unions and labor with no regard for the private sector, who is killing jobs in pennsylvania to the gulf coast with energy policies and healthcare, adn now his EPA.... and how much longer do you want me to spout off about this... 

Aloha.... :beer:


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

rattus58 said:


> All those, in my opinion, IDIOT HUNTERS who on these very threads say that Obama supports hunting because he has said that he feels anyone should be able to own a deer gun... Must be part of Obama's guns, god, and pickup truck epiphanies....
> 
> Any hunter, whether a democrat or not, who doesn't realize or recognize or ADMIT that obama is DISMANTLING AMERICA and is killing the american dream for the next generation, is gleefully sacrificing non-union jobs in favor of unions, is taking precedent of debt and ownership rights in favor of unions and labor with no regard for the private sector, who is killing jobs in pennsylvania to the gulf coast with energy policies and healthcare, adn now his EPA.... and how much longer do you want me to spout off about this...
> 
> Aloha.... :beer:


Wow. That rant is worthy of Glenn Beck except you failed to call him a communist, marxist, socialalist. I am sure you will some point. I disagree with about every one of your opinions listed above. By opinion, I would also include the opinions that were attempted to be portrayed as facts.

But back to the topic and discussion originally posted:

I would agree that banning lead would be detrimental to the shooting. True bullets do shoot lead and they are left in the feild. Technically lead is toxic. However, I doubt there are any studies that would show any significant danger from a this.


----------



## carl1191 (Dec 20, 2009)

I think that they are jumping the gun on this one a little bit. I do think that eventually we should move away from lead bullets due to the fact that lead IS TOXIC, not TECHNICALLY. At this point in time we don't have enough cost efficient options for the hunting and shooting sports enthusiests. When the time comes we should move on from lead, but I don't believe it is that time yet.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

SilentElk said:


> Wow. That rant is worthy of Glenn Beck except you failed to call him a communist, marxist, socialalist. I am sure you will some point. I disagree with about every one of your opinions listed above. By opinion, I would also include the opinions that were attempted to be portrayed as facts.
> 
> But back to the topic and discussion originally posted:
> 
> I would agree that banning lead would be detrimental to the shooting. True bullets do shoot lead and they are left in the feild. Technically lead is toxic. However, I doubt there are any studies that would show any significant danger from a this.


Which opinions were not facts?

Well are you a business owner? Have you had YOUR debt subverted to a promise to the unions? You can only disagree if you are NOT a business owner, work with business owners and don't pay taxes.

And when do you think that facts mean anything to Obama and his administration? Did you know they consider CO2 a pollutant? Give me a break.... Do you know that the california condor is dying because of lead in the field? NO? I didn't eitehr... but according to the environmentalists, that is the case.... nothing factual mind you.... 23,000 direct paying jobs in the Gulf cut off by Obama... no facts... just politics....

Glenn Beck huh..... have you EVER watched his programs? Oh you have have you? Well then you didn't learn much have you.....


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

This will all be a mute point anyway with about one more supreme court nomination. They are going to try to redefine the second amendment to not include citizens and take our guns away.


----------



## MarksExtra (Feb 20, 2010)

soonerboy said:


> This will all be a mute point anyway with about one more supreme court nomination. They are going to try to redefine the second amendment to not include citizens and take our guns away.


exactly. some people are so blind to what's going on. blows my mind. and you wonder why so many people say that hunters are fixin' to get what they deserve.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Received this in my email just now....*

"In a swift and unexpected decision, the Environmental Protection Agency today rejected a petition from environmental groups to ban the use of lead in bullets and shotgun shells, claiming it doesn't have jurisdiction to weigh on the controversial Second Amendment issue. The decision came just hours after the Drudge Report posted stories from Washington Whispers and the Weekly Standard about how gun groups were fighting the lead bullet ban. The EPA had planned to solicit public responses to the petition for two months, but this afternoon issued a statement rejecting a 100-page request from the Center for Biological Diversity, the American Bird Conservancy, and three other groups for a ban on lead bullets, shot, and fishing sinkers. The agency is still considering what to do about sinkers."

Aloha.... :beer:


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

rattus58, some folks will deny the truth. A fellow where I worked told me Obama was not for gun-control....he said it was a rumor.
I told him that he could look at his voting record [because it is a public record], and then he would see for himself....of course he did not.
When I see a dog, I have no doubt that it is a dog, when I see a cat I have no doubt it is a cat....but some people in our nation are in denial. Bush said he was a conservative but....he spent more money than Bill Clinton [that's bad]. The Democrats say they are for the working man, but I haven't figured out how they're for the working man because....they want to take more of my money and give it to others that dont want to work.
I pray that we dont do like Germany did, wake up one day and realize we've fallen for a tyrant's lies.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Another thing to remember is that when the leftist-liberals cant pass what they want through the legislative branch, they will attempt to use the Judicial Courts, Environmental organizations, ect.
But, here lately they're pretty bold about it....they admit it outright, that they're Socialist and they dont care about our rights.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Curve1 said:


> rattus58, some folks will deny the truth. A fellow where I worked told me Obama was not for gun-control....he said it was a rumor.
> I told him that he could look at his voting record [because it is a public record], and then he would see for himself....of course he did not.
> When I see a dog, I have no doubt that it is a dog, when I see a cat I have no doubt it is a cat....but some people in our nation are in denial. Bush said he was a conservative but....he spent more money than Bill Clinton [that's bad]. The Democrats say they are for the working man, but I haven't figured out how they're for the working man because....they want to take more of my money and give it to others that dont want to work.
> I pray that we dont do like Germany did, wake up one day and realize we've fallen for a tyrant's lies.


No.... Bush said that he was a *Compassionate* Conservative! That was the flag... that first speech he gave, he gave away more entitlemants than I've ever seen before. But he also cut taxes, cut death taxes, and had a booming economy with 4% unemployment till the Dems took over Congress in 2006. Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac.... pushing no credit and no investment and NO RESPONSIBILITY!. Chris Dodd and Fat Franks... Chris and Barney.... and Bush gets blamed for it.... I laugh because they all say the Bush policies got us in the Ditch.... but what exactly were those policies that caused the demise of the banks?

Off topic... sorry... I completely agree with you.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

As for the original topic, how in the world could they prove the toxicity of lead ammunition and the effects it has on animals? You would need to autopsy thousands of dead animals (practically impossible) in a region and pull the level of lead in their system. You would also have to take samples of live animals and compare the two to find out if there is a minimum level to cause death. Then, you would need to compare each region to find out if the findings are similar in all locations and it would all have to be done over an extensive period of time to rule out variables. Nothing even close to this has been done by the EPA or any other group, I guarantee you.

As for politics, unfortunately our country has become so greedy that the almighty dollar is the only thing motivating people anymore. No more morals, ethics, or conscience to guide us through our thought processes. We need some true Conservatives to take over our Republic because both parties in power are against the people.

That being said, I find it comical that leftists are so much more hypocritical in their policies and very few even realize it. It's the "do as I say not as I do" mentality. They say they want to decrease pollution and improve our environment yet none of them stand behind their policies and actually "walk the walk." How many of the big-name, outspoken environmentalists actually rely solely on "green" energy or live their lives pollution free? They say they want to decrease debt/deficit spending yet pass every program that comes down the pipe putting our country further behind. They say they are compassionate and care about equality and human rights yet they are pro-abortion and for embryonic stem cell research (killing embryos). They say they are for freedom yet they pass new laws every day that limit what can be said or done to the detriment of all citizens. They say they support the middle class and working Americans yet they pass bills that punish successful companies and cause massive layoffs and cost increases which puts more people in a tight spot.


----------

